# Sleep tight baby Bluerat



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

You were only here a short while, but we all loved you 

You will be greatly missed by us all, especially mummy 

Sleep well baby Bluerat, go say hi Baldy and friends

Wait at the bridge for mummy, one day you will see her again and can give her little rat baby kisses x

x rest in peace little one x


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

What Bluerat that TDM got the other week?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> What Bluerat that TDM got the other week?


Yes, he was Red's. She picked him up for her 
He was only 6 weeks old :crying:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg this is so hard to write but sleep well little guy, I know you enjoyed your short time with your new mummy and I wish it had been longer. Hugs for you Red and I'm so sorry for your loss,if you want to talk about it hun you know where I am.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Yes, he was Red's. She picked him up for her
> He was only 6 weeks old :crying:


Ooh noooo....:crying::crying::crying:

Bet Red is devastated. 

RIP Baby Bluerat.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Ooh noooo....:crying::crying::crying:
> 
> Bet Red is devastated.
> 
> RIP Baby Bluerat.


We all are :crying:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

so sorry to hear this tragic news.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Are his brothers okay that TDM got just after she got Bluerat? I hope they are. He was soo cute too.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I am really sorry for your sad loss.
R.I.P baby Bluerat


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

OMG!! What happened to baby Bluerat?!?! He was fine a few nights ago because Red was telling me what he was up to! 

R.I.P. little man.


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

RIP Baby Bluerat run free at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh no, that is sooo sad!!! 
What happened? It's unusual for a young rat to die suddenly - I do hope it's not the SDAv virus that is currently doing the rounds (


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

OH NO!

Poor little bluerat 

Hugs to you all


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh nooooo!!!
Poor Red, I hope she's all right :crying::cryin:
Have fun at the bridge Bluerat!!:cryin:


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that.. Little BLue Rat Sleep tight.

WE never can tell till when our lives be.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

bluerat xxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Bluerat	:crying:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh no 

Sleep well Bluerat


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Just for those who never got the chance to meet him, and for you Red, big hugs hun.


----------



## BeesBella (Sep 21, 2009)

Aww no, poor bluerat ! Have fun over the rainbow bridge !
What happened to the poor little mite ???


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Goodnight my beautiful little baby... I don't klnow how or why you died, but you looked so peaceful. Curled up, eyes closed in your nest. I just hope that nothing hurt and that you're better now.

Keep close to my other angels... They'll show you the way...

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

what a shock 

RIP Baby Bluerat, you will be missed  xx

hope you are feeling okay Akai-Chan  *hugs*


----------



## rosie75 (Sep 14, 2009)

OMG that is awful, RIP Bluerat
So, so sorry for your loss Akai Chan.


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm just curious, why Blue Rat is his name? WHere this name cam from?>


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Are his brothers okay that TDM got just after she got Bluerat? I hope they are. He was soo cute too.


Were not sure yet, but we hope so


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Dirky47 said:


> I'm just curious, why Blue Rat is his name? WHere this name cam from?>


because he was a blue rat ? lol RIP little man  u are greatly missed by all


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

So very sorry to hear of your sad loss xx


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> because he was a blue rat ? lol RIP little man  u are greatly missed by all


I don't have any in tensions why I ask for his name. I just like his name. So cute.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Really sorry to hear about this Akai Chan, hope you are ok 

RIP Bluerat x


----------

